# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Window Sill Cover

## MrPotatohead

Hi All, 
Im renovating one of my living areas, which used to be a verandah before it was enclosed. When the windows were installed (before I bought the house), it appears that they installed the windows directly onto the studs (no window sill) which have a rouch sawn finish. Im wondering if anyone can recommend a material to skim over the top? Something thin (hopefully less than 3-5 mm) that I can just cover the crappy sill finish with. I was originally thinking MDF but if the wondow is left open, water + MDF = problems... 
Could anyone recommend a material? 
Thanks.

----------

